# Ice Reports.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Can we have a thread on ice reports around the state? Let others know how things are shaping up. Without fussing over what is safe ice or not. Just a thread on how lakes are looking and what your catching.Since i'm not taking the trip to wisconsin, i'm saving the vac days to get more local fishing in, and stuck down here in the corner ,would be nice to have reports on what's going on and sure others would be interested. I'm interested on how Indian is looking . Anyone been by to check .


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

no ice is safe ice. so that ends that discussion.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like as good a place as any.........

I'm up in the NW, 35 minutes South of Sandusky. Even the small ponds are not ready yet. Hope to get out to a couple of smallish upground reservoirs this weekend and at least chop some test holes with the spud bar. I will post here what i find.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

buddy of mine posted a vid today of lake erie.....already locked up a hundred yards or so out and big chunks all over north of it coming together......hopfully these next two days put a hurtin on it and lock it up really well and we dont get the 40 degree day with rain........if we dont get the rain we are fine.....breaking 35 degrees for a couple hours shouldnt do much at all.....like atica stated small ponds are locked but not ready yet.....people should have quite a few spots to fish by next wknd!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I thought I saw ice on the satellite picture today. It was hard to get a good look with the clouds.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

report from Indian was that by tomorrow am, a few brave souls will be out on part of Black Hawk and the 1st pull off at Long Island, not yet but very close. Im still holding Sat morning open for a drive to the nearest ice...LOL


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Salmonid said:


> report from Indian was that by tomorrow am, a few brave souls will be out on part of Black Hawk and the 1st pull off at Long Island, not yet but very close. Im still holding Sat morning open for a drive to the nearest ice...LOL


I will be looking for some ice also hopefully we can find a little somewhere


----------



## Panfish_Hunter (Jan 12, 2016)

With Fridays forecast its not looking good for weekend ice.Even if it does refreeze it will be a slush freeze and bad ice.Id rather see it melt and start fresh. Be safe out there guys and don't push it


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Friday won't hurt the ice at all unless it rains. Only calling for a high of 42 and it will only be that temp for an hour at the very most. If anything it will melt a little of the snow and speed up the freezing process over the weekend.


----------



## Panfish_Hunter (Jan 12, 2016)

Calling for rain all day and night sadly


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Guess it depends on where you live. NE Ohio has a 10% chance of precipitation Friday


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Panfish_Hunter said:


> Calling for rain all day and night sadly


Yeah I'm only seeing a VERY SLIM chance


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Tonight at postage lakes north was locked up with an inch or less, osp had about 2", and long was real spotty with skim and open areas


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

North end of Ladue is starting to freeze over. South end has been locked up for a few days.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone looked at the docks at CJ.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Mosquito main lake body still open. Bays are tight, but not thick enough for fishing at less than 2".


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Has anyone checked out mogadore lately?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

A different threAd said locked tight east of 43 which always happens first because it's shallower and out of the wind.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I measured 5 inches at the shallow end of Knox this morning. I'm sure it's not even close to that on the dam side. Deeper water areas are still thin. Just got back from clearfork, its now locked up with 1" of ice at the dam end. I didn't check the marina end. I'm going to head back down to Knox for a while this evening and check some other areas. I'll report back.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

"chillin" said:


> I measured 5 inches at the shallow end of Knox this morning. I'm sure it's not even close to that on the dam side. Deeper water areas are still thin. Just got back from clearfork, its now locked up with 1" of ice at the dam end. I didn't check the marina end. I'm going to head back down to Knox for a while this evening and check some other areas. I'll report back.


Cool was that by the Public ramp located by Knox marine?


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Stampede said:


> Can we have a thread on ice reports around the state? Let others know how things are shaping up. Without fussing over what is safe ice or not. Just a thread on how lakes are looking and what your catching.Since i'm not taking the trip to wisconsin, i'm saving the vac days to get more local fishing in, and stuck down here in the corner ,would be nice to have reports on what's going on and sure others would be interested. I'm interested on how Indian is looking . Anyone been by to check .


My fishing buddies are on the second pull off at Long island, Indian Lake with 3" of ice. I do not know how far out they are? First Ice in this area can go from good ice to bad ice in a few feet! Use spud bar and caution. They are catching some small gills.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes. Just left there. About 3 1/2 4 inches of good stuff under an inch of junk. I didn't venture out to far since I'm by myself. I'm going to try the docks on the other end before dark. I'll give a report for that side in a while.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Much appreciated be safe


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Nessmith sp? and Long lake look to be locked up and holding snow, The Tusc has some nice big chunks forming in it as well.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nesmith and long were both wide open yesterday so it can't be more than an 1" thick. STAY AWAY!!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Dam end of Knox is about a half inch thick. Went back around to old Mansfield rd and walk out 30 or 40 yards. Ice went from 41/2 " to about 3 where I stopped. Its to bad we keep getting these little warm ups. Hopefully things stay locked up through this next one.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I know it's frustrating but we are getting close


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> Cool was that by the Public ramp located by Knox marine?


I fished my pond near Findlay this afternoon, 3+ in of hard clear ice. Had three decent fish "bass...?" come unhooked on the way up but , great to have the shanty on the ice, and see marks on the Vex again. AH2


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice to here some people got out on the early ice.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Shawn (Many Eyes) recently moved to Missouri and sent me pics yesterday of some big gills they were getting through the ice. He said they had a nice clear 4+" Hopefully that's a good sign from the west and it will be on everywhere.


----------



## Bright (Nov 19, 2015)

"chillin" said:


> I measured 5 inches at the shallow end of Knox this morning. I'm sure it's not even close to that on the dam side. Deeper water areas are still thin. Just got back from clearfork, its now locked up with 1" of ice at the dam end. I didn't check the marina end. I'm going to head back down to Knox for a while this evening and check some other areas. I'll report back.


Thanks for the update brother I'm up at Charles mill and it just locked up last night


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I fished the stumps at Knox today for a while. 3 1/2 inches where I was at. Only marked two fish and they just passed by. With the warmer temps I will probably wait till about Wednesday to hit some other spots.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

At least you tried thanks for update


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My local ponds only have 2-3" of mixed quality ice. I'm not comfortable on that stuff.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ive checked two ponds in se columbus area today. One hidden from wind the other exposed to wind. 
The pond exposed to wind had 1-11/2" of very fadgile ice.
The wind protected pond had 11/2-2" of really hard ice.
Im hittin a river this weekend,an planning on indian or buckeye backwater areas,bye next weekend...


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like the ice survived the rain. Looking good for later in the week.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Went to rocky fork today, bout seven of us there. Docks were icy and slick , gave the extra slick being on ice effect. Couple boats out. I caught one nice crappie and that was my only one. Others caught fish, not sure of the numbers. Still a good chance to get out,got the equipment, see how it works and sit in the cold fishing. And caught a nice crappie.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

7 deg out, by golly were makin ice now. Won't have to fish from the docks this weekend.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone been by to look at C.J. lately?


----------

